# What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I read this someplace, but what car do you want anyone or a company to produce that you can buy?? 

At this moment for me ,other than some of Burl Rice creations, I have no idea.


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

A coil car


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm not a 'number 1 fan' of Aristocraft but I was very, very interested in those cylindrical hoppers they had plans for about 4 years ago. They weren't nearly correct for Canadian grain hoppers but they were better than what's out there now. I would have picked up five or six anyway. 

Seems Lewis doesn't feel he can sell the required 2000. Can't believe that. Just keep doing road names. It sure must work for an 80 year old 40 foot boxcar.  

Dave


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Working in the coal mines of West Virginia back in the 70s to mid 80s, all I remember were 2 bay hoppers with a big B&O painted on the sides. Aristo Craft is bringing out a line of two bay hoppers, but like so many other companies, their hopper will have Baltimore & Ohio on the sides. I don't ever remember seeing a two bay hopper with Baltimore & Ohio spelled out. So, someone please make a two bay hopper in black with large white B&O lettering.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

I have a B50-14 boxcar complete with T-Section Bettendorf trucks in 1/29. It is even more detailed than the 1/32 one. Anybody interested in a kit? 

John


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08/01/2008 6:31 PM
I read this someplace, but what car do you want anyone or a company to produce that you can buy?? 
At this moment for me ,other than some of Burl Rice creations, I have no idea.





OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you had to get me goin???????? Well here we go, i would like some 65 ft mill gondolas, im tierd of payin 150.00 to have them made!!!!aaaaaa some modern high cube box cars, 40 50 and 60ft ers........maybe some modern FLATCARS TTX and alike,some shorty tanks cars,by the way USA has in the works..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gifhow about some modern coil cars, aren't they 40 or 50 foooters.. they should be easy to make.........WAKE UP MANUFACTURES, make what we want, and make it NOW please/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif ooooooooooooooo im so polite it cracks me up... oooo yaa tonight is friday!!!!!! drinking night ..... buy /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 
Nick....


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

How about proper length center spine lumber cars.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a "NE" style caboose, or maybe some 2-bay external ribbed 
fishbelly hoppers, even a straight silled one would be OK... Most of 
all paint them up in steam era schemes... 
Paul R...


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

I'm with Nick - a 65' mill gon would be Grande. Bill's idea for an accurate center spine car is good, too. How about a fully enclosed W&K bi-level auto rack? And my biggest dream - a drop bottom GS gondola. 

Cheers, 
Matt 
M.P. 294 on the Rio Grande's Baldwin Branch


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The center spine car.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Matt 
do you have a photo of GS gon??? I don't think I have heard of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif 

Hum, let's see....I'd like a modern auto carrier, a coil car, a cylindrical grain hopper, an sent nuclear fuel transport car, and a track laying/maintenance/ballasting car.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

89' enclosed autorack! This would give you some large flatcars as well! And some hicubes... 

-Ray


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08/02/2008 9:30 AM 
Matt 
do you have a photo of GS gon??? I don't think I have heard of it.




Marty, 
There's a photo of a protoype in SP livery at this HO manufacturer's link 
http://www.ulrichmodels.com/UlrichG-50.asp 

Many other railroads had these cars but the SP ones were the best known and probably most numerous in the west. Besides bulk coomodities that could be dumped they hauled lots of scrap metal for steel mills. I used to see them all dented and beat up in the Judson Steel yard in Oakland, California. By the 1960's (maybe before also) many were given wooden sideboards for sugar beet hauling. 

Errata: Actually here and I suspect properly the gon is classed as a G-50. On the SP I used to hear them referred to all the time as simply GS gons. GS = General Service. This may be wrong as there is also a GS flat bottom gondola of about the same dimensions. I'll leave the particulars for others to sort out if they are so inclined.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Figures, can't get the older pictures to show... But, I did manage to copy over some new pics... 
Ray, you mean, cars like these two???? 




















Andy


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

I'm with Bruce on the coil car...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Thanks Richard 
no wonder I have not heard of it. 
I have photos of coil cars, not sure which one I will try this winter. I do have a side dump car in HO and the basic parts started. But then it got warm.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Any new car larger than the old 40 ft would do. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Hehe. I model the 30's, so I like the older 40 ft cars


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Coil cars, modern scale flats, modern scale Gondolas, and double Decker passenger cars.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty and all, 
My dream car would be a set of smoothside, silver, undecorated, w/interiors, [supply various road name decals]cars. 
JimC.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

I'd like to see a plastic NE style caboose. (New Haven) Aristocraft started with a brass Pennsy version. But I think Lewis has gotten away from producing brass. A ready to run Rusell snow plow or a flanger car would also be nice.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

U folks that want these large 60' + cars better get out Ur kitbashing tools, 
since the vast majority of people R using 4 & 5 ft radius track, where 60' + 
cars look terrible, there just isn't enough of a market for them for anybody 
to justify mass production of really big cars... 
Paul R...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Paul 
But when they do make them we have room for lots and lots.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By AndyC on 08/02/2008 11:23 AM 
Figures, can't get the older pictures to show... But, I did manage to copy over some new pics... 
Ray, you mean, cars like these two???? 




















Andy 








Cast that puppy, cause I'm too lazy to scratch build again!! 
I built one and then ripped it apart cause I didn't like the side panels... Need all the holes! 

I started a few of these a while back when Marty built his fleet: 









Anyone know how to vacuum form? It seems you can get some fairly descent detail on it and might be good for some of the larger plain box cars and maybe even the autorack (without the holes in the pannels). Then just brace the inside with something cheap to make it sturdy... 

-Ray


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

I'm a steam nut, but at the Botanic people are always asking if we have a metra train.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

One that is 9.375% smaller! (sorry, you guys started it...)


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Given that there is far more likelihood of something being produced for which the molds already exist, and as such won't be a financial burden on a manufacturer during this time of financial slow down, I opt for a Milwaukee Road open 40ft. gondola. 
This type of car is very versatile given the different types of load it can carry and those of us who, even with 8ft. dia. curves, that have smaller railroads find such as car as this quite indispensable.  
As far as ones that are 9.375% smaller goes all I can say is - who wants oddities. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Ray 
Practice, I know I wish mine had more detail,BUT, its less things to fall off also. 
I also keep my older stuff to know what NOT to do wrong the next time. 
I think your photo looks good. Adding decals makes it better also.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Andy, Conrail Ray, where did you get those! Man thats the cars I'd like to see produced too. 89' auto rack, and flat w/ trailers, maybe a front runner or spline car set, Joe Paonessa 

What happened to that cylindrical Aristo, just low (interest) numbers?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I like to run them.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08/07/2008 6:48 PM


























I like to run them.




According to talk on the Aristo site they wanted 2000 sales but felt they couldn't get it. I can't for the life of me see why they couldn't get that number. It's the type of car that invites multiple sales just like coal hoppers. They also suggest that the car is too long but it's no longer than an Evans car and they built plenty of them. 

Very odd indeed. 

Dave


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Todd. I'd like a NE style caboose (New Haven would be ideal). When the large scale wish list went up a few years ago, that was the number one item! 

http://tlswl.co.uk/index.cfm?uemail=pxrffm1ioqlddrpxwwrmkrCovvhoolrbnnurdwpn&upin=758712 

Mark


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Mark, 
Thanks for the link. Never seen that before. Glad to see another New Haven fan! I'd also like to see a RS-1 also, I think it wouldn't take much for RO to do it. But that's for another poll...Todd


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Just for a quick opinion from the "other" side of the fence, the number quoted by Lewis was probably a break even number, thats before anyone makes a dime on the tooling investment, Unfortunately for the modern guys, most people still have tighter curves and smaller layouts, The 40' boxcars probably outsell the Evans on a scale of 10-1 on a good day for the evans. The problem with a caboose from a manufacturers perspective is also low sales numbers, how many will each person buy one? two? Its a lot of money to invest for a slow return. Its really a damned if you do damned if you don't kind of thing, people complain that the hobby isn't growing do to lack of choices, but the hobby simply isn't able to support those choices at this time. 

By the way my pick is a NE caboose as well  


George


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

George, 

Locomotives are the only thing that outnumbers the cabooses on my railroad! 

Mark


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

*Marty: Carbon car + triple axle truck railwhale + double four-truck railwhale *


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I clicked on that link and my Nortaon alerts went crazy, talk about worms etc. 
beware...


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By George Adams on 08/08/2008 9:26 AM
Unfortunately for the modern guys, most people still have tighter curves and smaller layouts, The 40' boxcars probably outsell the Evans on a scale of 10-1 on a good day for the evans. " border=0> 


George




Sort of off topic but... 

If there are so darn many small layouts with tighter curves why can't I buy a 'modern' standard gauge Mogul which there were tens of thousands built and run well into the late 50's and early 60's. The CNR for example had hundreds of these beautiful light rail workers doing passenger and freight all over the continent. 

What do we get? Huge Pacific's, Hudson's, mikes and even Mallets for crying out load. THREE different GG1's and full length passenger cars. To say nothing of -9's and SD70s. 

There's lots of big stuff out there. Just darn few freight cars. 

Dave


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Marty, that looks too real, your killin' me. I struggle just to get things to work, Joe


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

How about a WWII era wagon top box car? 










-Brian


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

And of course we'd have to have some of the B&O wagon-top cabooses 
to go with those boxcars, wouldn't we.. hehe 
Paul R...


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Brian, 
I have been looking at US railroad pics for a while now but I have never seen a wagon top boxcar before. Many thanks for posting a pic of what I guess was not a very common type of car. 
I can't say I have even seen a model of one mentioned. But someone will know different I guess.  

The roof shape of the B&O car would blend nicely with the lines of my RS3's.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Wow. I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

If I have my history right, the wagon top design was built during WWII. Since most steel was going into building for the war effort (ships, tanks, jeeps, etc.), the wagon top was a material efficient design. I think they are pretty neat looking, too. 

-Brian


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

Dave, I agree with you. For some reason, the small steam loco has completely been overlooked by the 1:29 market. I'd also like to see earlier (c. 1900) wood equipment to go with it. It'll never happen, mind you (especially a nice 60' wood-frame Pullman), but since we're dreaming here, why not. 

Later, 

K


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 
The B&O wagontop boxcars (MP-15)were built well before the war 36-38... 
At the same time several experimental wagontop baywindow cabeese were 
built for test purposes, it was decided in late 41 that they decided to 
go with a bunch more of them, unfortunatley the war started and only 
about a 100 were built,(I-12)due to material shortages... There were 
some more built right around the end of the war I think... Here's a 
not so good pic of one, only one I have though... 
Paul R...


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

using molds on hand this could be built


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Enginear on 08/07/2008 5:10 PM
Andy, Conrail Ray, where did you get those! Man thats the cars I'd like to see produced too. 89' auto rack, and flat w/ trailers, maybe a front runner or spline car set, Joe Paonessa 





Joe, Mine are scratch built, got the plans from a 1999 Railroad Model Craftsman magazine for the chasis, and kinda winged the sides and top and end doors of the autorack, from an HO scale autorack car... HO dimensions, times 3 = dang close to 1/29th scale. Cars measure out to 37 and 1/2 inches long... 

Andy


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

my dream is about Schnabel car.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Andy, you still have the plans? Anything I could see?,Joe [email protected]


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine is a heavy duty depressed center flat car -- 8 axle variety such as the Walthers (HO) car that came out ..... maybe 10 yrs ago. 
I, too, would like to see something unusual like a Schnabel car. 
Only trouble is, they would be VERY costly and the chances on someone producing them are somewhere between slim and none !/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif" border=0> 
Tom


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that wagon top car is defiantly an eye catcher. Later RJD


----------



## cprwatcher (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

3800 cu ft cylindrical hopper... 

John.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 08/11/2008 1:12 AM

















The full dome coach: I keep waiting for Aristocraft to produce a version of this. I can distinctly recall that Lewis Polk stated that once the E-8 was produced, the full dome would follow. I no longer see any such references on the Aristo site.. However, being ever-the-optimist, I anxiously await the production of such a car and hope that I allowed for sufficient clearance on my model RR for these units when they finally do arrive.  Gee, I wonder if they will come in the AKRR version--probably the only class A domestic semi-private railroad that still operates passenger trains.


----------



## NFLDRailway (Apr 10, 2008)

As a few have already said the clyrindrical hopper would be my first. Other include the kaolin tank aristo also planned but never delivered. The COFC/TOFC ALL Purpose Spine car 2-28 -- 1-57, would be another, I now have drawings of the spine car and the clyrindrical hopper, I believe I will et my versions done before they are manufactured. 
On the passenger side The CP Park Series Budd Dome Observation, and the Budd Full Dome are also high on my list of cars to have. I will probably end up kitbashing and scratch building them. I could list cars until the cows come home. 

Sean


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 08/08/2008 8:01 PM 


What do we get? Huge Pacific's, Hudson's, mikes and even Mallets for crying out load. THREE different GG1's and full length passenger cars. To say nothing of -9's and SD70s. 

There's lots of big stuff out there. Just darn few freight cars. 

Dave 




Precisely. 

There are a lot of modern freight cars that are no longer than the large diesels brought out by both major manufacturers. 

Nobody can bring out a Dash 9 or SD70MAC, sell enough to be profitable, and seriously claim that there are not enough layouts with broad enough curves to run modern freight cars on, or that they would not sell enough of such freight cars when a train needs more freight cars than locomotives. 

I would have bought several of the cylindrical hoppers and kaolin cars - far more than I will buy of the new forty-foot boxcars. 

More USA Trains covered hoppers and tank cars in the meantime...


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, as long as we are asking for stuff we ain't gonna get?!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

I want about 25 or 30 of these: 










Very few railroads have these Ortner cars, FEC and CSX. And besides there are a lot of hopper varieties out there. I would think this would be a good choice for the market though as it is modern and SHORT (40 feet)-rare in a modern car. 

Hay one can only hope. They will probably make one after I figure out how to kitbash or scratchbuild one. 

Matt


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Enginear on 08/10/2008 7:33 PM
Andy, you still have the plans? Anything I could see?,Joe [email protected]




Joe, I am hoping, I still have the magazine with the HO scale plans in it... I did pencil a very sketchy plan of the sides and chasis, but was only a rough drawing, and not detailed at all... Not sure where those are... We built and moved 3 years ago, and I have been working on the yard, and getting a new railroad started, so most of my scratch building time has been spent on the house and yard, and the railroad, not working on scratch building, per say.... 

I apoligize for not answering sooner... I didn't realize anyone had asked a question about them... I do have some in various stages of assembly, and some pictures of the chasis at various stages of assembly... Am willing to try and help you with any information that you might need, when I can.... 

Andy


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

OK, I changed my mind. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

I'd like USA Trains to offer a model of one of the new 2,000-horsepower Generator-Set or "Genset" switchers that are are powered by three 667-horsepower ultra-low-emission U. S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) off-road Tier 3-certified diesel engines.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 08/19/2008 7:57 PM
OK, I changed my mind. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0> 
I'd like USA Trains to offer a model of one of the new 2,000-horsepower Generator-Set or "Genset" switchers that are are powered by three 667-horsepower ultra-low-emission U. S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) off-road Tier 3-certified diesel engines. 












Now i could go for one of those as well!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 
Nick..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:29th scale next "dream car"*

But who has a big enough yard area to have one?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

If USA Trains offers one, I'll expand and build a large enough yard area to operate one! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## trainedmonkey (Sep 21, 2010)

I think we need RTR Veranda Turbine w/Tender in 1:29 

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...randa-turbine-wtender-up-71-with-tender-88668


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll take pretty much anything in 1960's and 70's Illinois Central livery....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By W3NZL on 02 Aug 2008 04:35 AM 
How about a "NE" style caboose, 
Already done:
USA Trains North East Caboose

Scot


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 09 Oct 2012 04:35 PM 
Posted By W3NZL on 02 Aug 2008 04:35 AM 
How about a "NE" style caboose, 
Already done:
USA Trains North East Caboose

Scot

They weren't "already done" when that post was made..
Paul R...


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Will someone please post pics of the new USA auto carrier when they get it!!!! Would love to get my hands on at least one.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Charlie Jr. showed the real thing at his store a week ago when I was in there picking up stuff. Very,very nice ! Didn't think to take a pic though...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By W3NZL on 11 Oct 2012 01:05 AM 
Posted By Scottychaos on 09 Oct 2012 04:35 PM 
Posted By W3NZL on 02 Aug 2008 04:35 AM 
How about a "NE" style caboose, 
Already done:
USA Trains North East Caboose

Scot

They weren't "already done" when that post was made..
Paul R... 


Wow! I didn't even notice the dates on this thread..
I read the whole thing as if it was brand new!









Scot


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

For a car I would like to see a USA trains dome/observation. 
In general, superliners would be interesting, as would be commuter cars. Also I would add to that viewliners. 
Locomotives: 
FP59PHI, SW1500 or MP1500, and it seems no one really has done a good ALCO roadswitcher. RSD-11, RSD-17, C-420, C-628 for example.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

DID,.. Charlie JR. admit to any cars coming out soon, the new Autorack comes to mind here, also 'waiting on baited breath'. Really dieing to see one on My over scale prototypical curves !!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

...... http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

The story is the Auto racks are in a container and on the boat heading here to the USA. 
So, it shouldn't be too much longer before we start to see them. 

Brian B.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe even in the next 30 days!!? 

THX Brian 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 
http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Now, 

My list...... 

86' Hy cube boxcars....many colorful paint schemes available. 

Evans coil car - many road names made. 

Pullman Standard PS2 2600 cuft 2 bay hopper car - many road names made. 

Pullman Standard PS2CD 4427cuft hopper car in high side and low side. These 
are the shortest yet plentiful 3 bay grain hoppers. Also, - many road names made 

Railgon 52' gondola - not that many road names but a signature car. 

Another that I couldn't use but many modern guys would love: a 50' Gunderson Hycube boxcar. 

And...F40PH with 1/29 Amfleet cars .... and not that I would use them but, throw in some double deck commuter cars for the commuter guys. 

Those might make some people happy.... 

Brian B.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm all for broadening the box car fleets We have now, longer and taller anything will work!!! 

Even something in a 60' hycube, but I also see some in the 70'-80' range also!! Nice! 

USA never did produce the small one or two bay covered hoppers either??? They were at some shows, but never made it into boxes for Us to buy?? saw a few pix... nothing happened tho... 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 
http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

HiCubes, 50+ft Gons and Flats..........and a relatively modern switcher, MP15 or one of is predecessors (SW1500 or earlier) perhaps. 

Come on AML - love the PS2 Hoppers and Bethgons - now build us some more 'stuff'!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The auto racks where my choice and now hopefully they will be here soon. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I hear that they are on the water.


----------



## niicolasgout (Oct 18, 2012)

for me mp115 with 50' box car!! I love this


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

50- 56' flats, 

..... or a 'true' cylindrical hopper (with cdn grain graphics stripped off the wrong usatrains hoppers) ! 

doug c


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm simple really.... I just want four of everything...


----------

